# Cupcake had her babies!!



## Bekahbear (Jan 15, 2014)

i posted a thread not that long ago asking about how much time Cupcake had left before she would kid. well apparently she was closer than we thought.

Cupcake just had a beautiful set of twins. one buck and one doe. the doe was second to come out and presented with her front legs folded back so momma needed a little help getting her out. luckily, once i got her positioned right all was well.

here are some pictures of them:

the new happy family



 
She looks so proud of herself in this pic. its like shes saying "Look what i made"


Here is the buck

























Here is the little doe

























and here are a couple pics of dad from right before he was wethered


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

So adorable!!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Aw they're beautiful! Look at 'em soaking up the sunshine...are you giving them cupcake-themed names?  Oh and I'm curious why you wethered your buck? He's a handsome guy


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Aww....congratulations


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Awwww what great pictures!! Congratulations! They are so cute!


----------



## Goatlover14 (Jan 8, 2015)

Congrats! So cute


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

They're beautiful! Congratulations to you and Cupcake!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

What gorgeous kids -


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Bekahbear (Jan 15, 2014)

thanks everyone! 
we are very happy with her 2 little bundles of joy.

for those who asked, the reason we decided to wether the buck that sired these kids is because he isnt registered. his mom is a registered Nubian and so is his dad. unfortunately the people that we bought him and his mom from when he was just a baby never bothered to send in the papers to register him since he was a buck (they were disappointed and were hoping for a doe). i wish we had his papers because i like him. 
for Cupcake it really didnt matter since she is a nubian/boer cross so obviously she isnt registered either, but we do have a couple registered does. our other buck is a registered nubian so we decided to wether this guy and only use the registered buck for breeding


----------

